# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Αυτόνομο φωτοβολταϊκό σύστημα 12v

## ganagnost02

Καλησπέρα σας,

Θα ήθελα να εγκαταστήσω σε ένα τροχόσπιτο κάτι οικονομικό για χρήση 2-3 λάμπες 12v 10-15w,
φορτιστή κινητών 5v usb, και μια τβ 12v, 

Πιστεύω πως δεν χρειάζεται να προχωρήσω σε αγορά κάποιου inverter, (έχω στον νου μου 
για αργότερα έναν καθαρού ημιτονικού περίπου 1200w).

η εγκατάσταση μου θα είναι ως εξής 
1 πάνελ 120w κάτι σαν αυτο
1 ρυθμιστή φορτιστής 10A mppt  λεω γι αυτον 
1 μπαταριά 12v/140ah c20 agm/vrla, για μπαταρία βρήκα αυτη, είναι περίπου κάνα 100ρικο πιο φτηνή απ τις άλλες 
στην αγορά, μπορεί κάποιος εμπειρικά να μου πει εάν κάνει η  θα έχω κανα πρόβλημα  :Eh?:   ; η τι μπορεί να μου έχει
ξεφύγει από αγνεία..
1 dc dc switching step down 12vto5v η να φτιάξω κάτι με το lm7805 (έχω ένα σχέδιο από δω, από καμιά μετατροπή
από φορτιστή αυτοκινήτου που έχω αρκετούς.)

οποίος θέλει λέει την γνώμη του, δέχομαι συμβουλές, παρατηρήσεις,
ελπίζω να μην φανεί πως κάνω διαφήμιση σε κάποιο μαγαζί, 
ότι ανέβασα είναι κατόπιν αναζήτησης  μου.

----------


## Spark

δεν θα σχολιασω τις επιλογές σου, ίσως να ειναι καλές ίσως και οχι.

απλα προσθέτω στην λιστα αυτων που χρειάζονται και την βαση στήριξης φωτοβολτ/πανελ με την καταλληλη γωνία.
αυτη την εβδομάδα έκανα σχέδιο για βαση στηριξης φωτοβολτ/πανελ και σημερα εκοψα μεταλλικες γωνιες ντεξιον για την κατασκευή που θα παρουσιάσω εδω αργοτερα.

----------


## ganagnost02

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου.. δέχομαι και τον σχολιασμό σου αν θες παντα, απο τα λάθη μας μαθαίνουμε..ευχαριστω για την ενημέρωση σου, γωνιες εχω αλουμινίου έτοιμες θέλουν κόψιμο ανάλογα τις διαστάσεις του πάνελ. . αναμενω το θεμα σου

----------


## ale george

o ρυθμηστης αυτος δεν ειναι mppt .τσαμπα τα λεφτα σου θα πανε .https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umRNiJ1oLwo

----------

ganagnost02 (22-07-15)

----------


## ganagnost02

Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση φιλε.. τους απατεώνες. . να σαι καλά...

βλεπω σε σχέση με το ebay πολύ μεγάλη διαφορά στην τιμή των ρυθμιστών στην Ελλαδα.. ο επόμενος  mppt έχει 80 €

----------


## ale george

νομιζω πως δεν αξηζει, καλυτερα να παρεις μεγαλυτερο πανελ αν εχεις χωρο,με αυτα τα λεφτα που θα εδινες για ενα  φτηνο mppt.

----------


## ganagnost02

κατάλαβα κ να βαλω ένα pwm απλό..

----------


## xlife

πέρυσι είχα διαβάσει οτι κατασκευαστήκαν απο την??? sharp??? φωτοβολταϊκά με απόδοση πάνω απο 40%.. βγήκαν στη μαζική παραγωγή? θα έρθουν ? ήρθαν? η θα κολλήσουμε με τα capital control στα παλιά "καλά" με max 16.5% απόδοση?

----------


## ale george

τη μεγαλυτερη αποδοση απ οτι ξερω την εχουν τα sunpower με 22% και τις επαφες πισω απω τα κελια.http://us.sunpower.com/why-sunpower/...ar-technology/

----------


## xlife

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_...rev150609).jpg

το θέμα είναι οτι τα διαβάζουμε στη wikipedia και δεν τα βλέπουμε στην αγορά.. θα μίκραινε πολύ το μέγεθος για τα ίδια watt η στο ίδιο μέγεθος θα είχε διπλάσια+

----------


## rodopi

Homemade 4000watt charge controller hybrid MPPT
48v 4000w wint turbine
72v 400w solar

----------


## ganagnost02

> νομιζω πως δεν αξηζει, καλυτερα να παρεις μεγαλυτερο πανελ αν εχεις χωρο,με αυτα τα λεφτα που θα εδινες για ενα  φτηνο mppt.




Καλησπερα και παλι γι αυτο το πανελ τι λες  ; βρηκα και ενα pwm με usb  στα 37 ευρω μπορει να παρω και εκεινον..  ειανι ομως 20Α αντι για 10.

----------


## ale george

δεν τα ξερω αυτα,οσο για τον φορτιστη μια χαρα θα δουλεψει ,καλυτερα να παρεις μεγαλυτερο παρα μικροτερο ,μηπως και σου χρειαστει στο μελλον.   υ.γ  , δεν εχω εμπειρια πανω στον φορτιστη αυτον.αλλα φανταζομαι θα ειναι οκ ?ισως να περιμενες καμια αλλη γνωμη καλυτερα?εσυ ξερεις.

----------


## ganagnost02

οκ οποτε λεω για αυτο στα 37€ με το usb, και περιμενω εαν γνωριζει κανενας φιλος γι αυτο κ το πανελ.. παντως για τιμη και wp ειναι καλο..

----------


## ganagnost02

Κανένας  έμπειρος να βοηθήσει λίγο;; τα χρειάζομαι άμεσα..

----------


## genesis

Εφόσον δεν έχεις επαρκείς γνώσεις και εμπειρία στο θέμα, θα ήταν προτιμότερο να εμπιστευθείς έναν επαγγελματία του είδους ο οποίος θα αιτιολογήσει τις προτάσεις του και θα είναι υπεύθυνος για αυτές αν κάτι πάει στραβά.
Τα e-shop δεν είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή για κάποιον άπειρο (ούτε για τον έμπειρο κατά την γνώμη μου) και είδες πως θα την πάταγες με τον αρχικό ρυθμιστή που είχες επιλέξει.
Έχουμε και λέμε.
Φ/Β είναι ΟΚ.
Ο ρυθμιστής (ο δεύτερος) είναι ΟΚ. Εφόσον το Φ/Β είναι 12βολτο (Vmpp 16 - 18V) δεν είναι απαραίτητο να βάλεις ΜΡΡΤ.
Η μπαταρία δεν είναι ΟΚ κατά την γνώμη μου ή πιο σωστά δεν ξέρω αν είναι ΟΚ γιατί δεν βλέπω πουθενά την αντοχή που έχει σε κύκλους. Για τέτοια εφαρμογή θα πρότεινα μία με αντοχή όχι μικρότερη από 300 - 400 κύκλους σε βάθος εκφόρτισης 80%. Η τιμή είναι συνήθως ανάλογη της ποιότητας οπότε η φθηνή δεν είναι σχεδόν ποτέ καλύτερη. Επίσης θα προτιμούσα λίγο μεγαλύτερη στα 160 - 200Ah (C20).

----------


## ganagnost02

Οκ ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια..  Πατριωτη ! 





> Η μπαταρία δεν είναι ΟΚ κατά την γνώμη μου ή πιο σωστά δεν ξέρω αν είναι  ΟΚ γιατί δεν βλέπω πουθενά την αντοχή που έχει σε κύκλους. Για τέτοια  εφαρμογή θα πρότεινα μία με αντοχή όχι μικρότερη από 300 - 400 κύκλους  σε βάθος εκφόρτισης 80%. Η τιμή είναι συνήθως ανάλογη της ποιότητας  οπότε η φθηνή δεν είναι σχεδόν ποτέ καλύτερη. Επίσης θα προτιμούσα λίγο  μεγαλύτερη στα 160 - 200Ah (C20).




*Η μπαταρια* απο το σιτε της βος λεει πως εχει αντοχη 4-500 κύκλους  απόδοση σε βάθος 60%.
"Dom har en hΓΆg cykelprestanda 4-500 cykler vid 60% urladdningsgrad".

Υ.Σ. Απλη ενημερωση πηγα σε επαγγελματια του ειδους και μου εδινε κινεζο πανελ  με pwm και μπαταρια 700€, 
αφου ξερεις πως ειναι η αγορα.. να σπρωξω οτι εχω στοκ σε οτι τιμη γουσταρω κτλ..
Αν κατι παει στραβα θα σου πει κατι εκανες λαθος και παπαλα η υπευθυνοτητα του..
Ηλεκτρονικος ειμαι και γω,  παρολο που τα εχω παρατησει καιρο..
Γι αυτο ζητησα την γνωμη σας και την βοηθεια σας, σαν ποιο εμπειροι και επαγγελματιες  στο ειδος,
και πιστευω ειναι καλυτερα οι πολλες αποψεις απο την μια του εμπορα/επαγγελματια.

*εχεις να μου προτεινεις καποια μπαταρια ;*

----------


## ale george

εγω θα προτιμουσα μπαταρια λιθιου φιλε (οπως και εχω στο δικο μου συστημα),συγκεκριμενα lifepo4.βεβαια θελει λιγα λεφτα παραπανω αλλα σε βαθος χρονου ειναι προτιμοτερη με 2500 χιλιαδες κυκλους φορτισης.

----------


## ganagnost02

Οταν λες λιγα ;;;  ειμαι σε κρισιμη ηλικια ε..

----------


## ale george

απο ελλαδα το ξεχνας, και ετσι οπως ειναι η κατασταση με τις αγορες απ εξω το ξεχνας και αυτο.οποτε παρε μια απ αυτες που σκοπευεις φιλε .παντως με μια συστυχια λιθιου θα μπορουσες να χρησημοποιησεις μια με αρκετα λιγοτερα AH με σχεδον τα διπλασια λεφτα (μαζι με τα ηλεκτρονικα που χρειαζονται) που ομως σε βαθος χρονου ειναι πιο οικονομικη σε σχεση με τις μολυβδου.π.χ δες ενα παραδειγμα , https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkMk8djVUQk  που εξηγει αυτο που σου λεω.

----------

ganagnost02 (24-07-15)

----------


## lepouras

> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_...rev150609).jpg
> 
> το θέμα είναι οτι τα διαβάζουμε στη wikipedia και δεν τα βλέπουμε στην αγορά.. θα μίκραινε πολύ το μέγεθος για τα ίδια watt η στο ίδιο μέγεθος θα είχε διπλάσια+



δεν  τα βλέπεις γιατί είναι ψηλά στον ουρανό.
μπαίνουν πρώτα σε δορυφόρους ISS κλπ κλπ και όταν σαν παραγωγή μπορούν να έχουν προσιτή τιμή έρχονται και στην γη.

----------


## xlife

> δεν  τα βλέπεις γιατί είναι ψηλά στον ουρανό.
> μπαίνουν πρώτα σε δορυφόρους ISS κλπ κλπ και όταν σαν παραγωγή μπορούν να έχουν προσιτή τιμή έρχονται και στην γη.




Ναι ξέρω πως γίνεται ... πρέπει πρώτα η προηγούμενη τεχνολογία να βγάλει απο τη μύγα ξύγκι και μετά πασάρουν την επόμενη...

Θυμήθηκα,πρέπει να ήταν 2003-4, διάβαζα σε ένα αλλοδαπό περιοδικό τεχνολογίας οτι οι εργαστηριακές δοκιμές για το 4G στις κινητές τηλεπικοινωνίες πηγαίναν καλά και παρέθετε κάποιες μετρήσεις , πίνακες σύγκρισης με το 3G κτλ. όλα καλά αλλά αν σκεφτεί κάποιος οτι ούτε το 3G δεν υπήρχε στην αγορά τότε ...κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά... Η εμπορική πολιτική νικά την τεχνολογία...

----------


## ale george

μιας και μιλαγαμε για ρυθμιστες φορτιστης ,μολις ειδα κατι που μου αρεσε πολυ .ριξε μια ματια σε αυτο , https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zo9WxbNyAE8 ρυθμιστης φορτισης αλλα και sine wave ινβερτερ με 99 δολαρια.κι εδω αναλυτικα https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcWaHvFxbW0

----------


## genesis

> Υ.Σ. Απλη ενημερωση πηγα σε επαγγελματια του ειδους και μου εδινε κινεζο πανελ  με pwm και μπαταρια 700€, 
> αφου ξερεις πως ειναι η αγορα.. να σπρωξω οτι εχω στοκ σε οτι τιμη γουσταρω κτλ..
> Αν κατι παει στραβα θα σου πει κατι εκανες λαθος και παπαλα η υπευθυνοτητα του..
> Ηλεκτρονικος ειμαι και γω,  παρολο που τα εχω παρατησει καιρο..
> Γι αυτο ζητησα την γνωμη σας και την βοηθεια σας, σαν ποιο εμπειροι και επαγγελματιες  στο ειδος,
> και πιστευω ειναι καλυτερα οι πολλες αποψεις απο την μια του εμπορα/επαγγελματια.



Εννοείται ότι δεν επιλέγεις τον 1ο που θα βρεις μπροστά σου. Θα μιλήσεις με όσους περισσότερους μπορείς και θα ζητάς να σου αιτιολογούν την πρότασή τους αφού πρώτα τους έχεις περιγράψει την εφαρμογή / χρήση του συστήματος όσο καλύτερα μπορείς. Ως ηλεκτρονικός έχεις ένα παραπάνω πλεονέκτημα σε σύγκριση με τον μέσο καταναλωτή που ψάχνει ένα τέτοιο σύστημα και μπορείς να αξιολογήσεις καλύτερα τις γνώσεις και την ειλικρίνεια του επαγγελματία.
Τα πράγματα που σου έδινε ο επαγγελματίας που πήγες ίσως να είναι και καλά.
Οι επαγγελματίες του είδους ακολουθούν δυστυχώς τον μέσο όρο των Ελλήνων επαγγελματιών / εμπόρων, ανεξαρτήτως αντικειμένου.
Προσωπικά επιμένω ότι μόνο αν ξέρεις *ακριβώς* τι ψάχνεις έχει νόημα να αγοράζεις από e-shop.

Αν η μπαταρία έχει πράγματι αντοχή 500 κύκλων στο 60% DoD, δεν είναι και πολύ κακή, αν και θα προτιμούσα να έχει τις προδιαγραφές που έγραψα παραπάνω κατ' ελαχιστο για να "βγάλει" μία 5ετία - 6ετία περίπου. Αυτή εκτιμώ ότι ανάλογα την χρήση θα αντέξει γύρω στα 2,5 -3,5 χρόνια.

----------

ganagnost02 (26-07-15)

----------


## takhs764

καλησπερα ηθελα να ρωτησο για κατι 
μου εχει πεσει αυτο το πανελ με αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικαIMG_3568.jpg
και αυτο ο ρυθμιστή φορτιστής με αυτα τα χαρακτηριστηκαFullSizeRender.jpg ο οποιος απο τη διαβασα ρυθμηζεται απο τηλεχειριστιριο και δεν το εχω και το οποιο ειναι ρυθμισμενο να λειτουρχει και να δινει απο της 17.30 εως της 3.30 μπωρο να το αφησω οπως εχει να να βαλω invernet απο την μπαταρια την οποια και ειναι με αυτα τα χαρικτιριστικαIMG_3573.jpg
και επειδη θα μου φερουν αλλα 3 τετοια ιδια μπορειτε να μου πειτε πως να τα συνδεσω μεταξι τους και τη inverter να παρω?


υ.γ. ξερω πολυ λιγα για τα φορτοβολταικα και για αυτο ρωταω 
αλλα μπορω να τα καταφερο στης συνδεσεις με λιγο βοηθεια απο εδω μεσα

----------


## genesis

Ο ρυθμιστής δίνει όσο υπάρχει ηλιοφάνεια. Αυτό που ρυθμίζεις είναι οι στάθμες της τάσης και η χρονική διάρκεια στα διάφορα στάδια φόρτισης. Επίσης ρυθμίζεις την έξοδο load για να ανάβει αυτόματα π.χ. μία λάμπα όποτε θέλεις.
Κατέβασε το manual και μελέτησέ το. Θα βρεις πολλές απαντήσεις εκεί.
Αν πρόκειται να συνδέσεις 4 συνολικά Φ/Β θα πρέπει ο ρυθμιστής να είναι τουλάχιστον 20Α.
Περιέγραψε τι θέλεις να κάνεις με αυτόν τον εξοπλισμό για να μπορούμε να έχουμε άποψη για τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## takhs764

καλησπερα και ευχαριστω για την απαντηση εχω 4 τετοια οπως προανεφερα αυτα δεν μπωρο να τα εχω οπως ειναι διλαδη(1 φωτοβολταικο 1 φωρτηστης και 1 μπαταρια οπως ειναι ? γιατι δεν εχω το τηλεχειρησμο του που μπωρο να το ρυθμησω)
και λεω αν γινετε να ενωθουν η μπαταριες παραλληλα και απο εκει να παρω να  βαλω το ιβερτερ η οπως θελω εγω να παρω κατευθειαν τα 12dc
γεινετε ?

----------


## genesis

Τάκη, ομολογώ ότι δυσκολεύομαι από την διατύπωση του μηνύματος (δεν έχει κόμματα, τελείες, κλπ.), να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις.
Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά θέλεις να συνδέσεις κάθε ένα από τα 4 φωτοβολταϊκά με κάθε έναν από τους ρυθμιστές φόρτισης (άρα έχεις 4 ρυθμιστές φόρτισης) και κάθε ρυθμιστής να συνδέεται τελικά με μία μπαταρία (άρα 4 και οι μπαταρίες).
Στο τέλος θέλεις να συνδέσεις όλες τις μπαταρίες παράλληλα για να έχεις τελικά μία έξοδο 12V από όλες τις μπαταρίες.
Απάντησε αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά μέχρι εδώ.

----------


## takhs764

Καλημέρα και συγνώμη για την διατύπωση ναι αυτό θέλω

----------


## genesis

Μπορείς να το κάνεις, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.
Προσοχή με τον παραλληλισμό των μπαταριών. Τα καλώδια να είναι αρκετά χοντρά και να χρησιμοποιήσεις κατάλληλες ασφάλειες.
Επίσης, θα πάρεις τα 12V για τα φορτία ή για τον inverter "διαγώνια". Δηλαδή, αν πάρεις το (+) από την 1η μπαταρία, θα πάρεις το (-) από την τελευταία.

----------


## lepouras

και για να σε προλάβω να ρωτήσεις τη εννοεί ο Κώστας.

----------

genesis (11-01-16)

----------


## takhs764

χαχαχα οχι αυτο το καταλαβα δεν καταλαβα της ασφαλειες που πρεπει να βαλω?
γιατι θα παρω κατευθειαν  για 12v

----------


## takhs764

και να μην σας κουραζω εκανα ενα σχεδιο με αυτα που θελω να γινουν(λιγο επιείκεια στο σχεδιο )σάρωση0001.jpg

και αυτα ειναι τα χαρακτηριστικα του φωτοβολταικου IMG_3568.jpg

αυτο της μπαταριαςIMG_3573.jpg

και  του φορτηστηΧωρίς τίτλο.jpgεγω εχω το cis-10

----------


## genesis

Τάκη, ξέχασα να το αναφέρω...Και οι ρυθμιστές φόρτισης θα συνδέονται στα ίδια σημεία απ' όπου θα παίρνεις τα 12V...όλοι μαζί παράλληλα σαν να ήταν μία η μπαταρία. Το σχέδιο του Γιάννη είναι κατατοπιστικό.
Ασφάλεια χρειάζεται κάθε ρυθμιστής στο (+) και κάθε σύνδεση εξόδου επίσης στο (+).
Οι ασφάλειες καλό θα ήταν να είναι διαστασιολογημένες +50% από το ονομαστικό ρεύμα τής γραμμής και αν πρόκειται για ασφάλεια inverter +100%.

----------


## takhs764

Κάτι σαν το χειρόγραφο σχέδιο μου για τους φορτιστές;
και τη είναι η διαστασιολογημένες ασφάλειες ;

----------


## genesis

ΟΧΙ σαν το σχέδιό σου.
Όλα τα καλώδια των ρυθμιστών θα πηγαίνουν στο ίδιο (+) και στο ίδιο (-) πάνω στις μπαταρίες όπως στο σχέδιο που έβαλε ο Γιάννης παραπάνω.
Στα ίδια σημεία θα παίρνεις τα 12V για τα φορτία ή για τον inverter.
"Διαστασιολογημένες" σημαίνει "επιλεγμένες" κατά κάποιον τρόπο....διαστασιολογημένες στο +50% εννοώ ότι αν το ονομαστικό ρεύμα της γραμμής που θα βάλεις την ασφάλεια είναι π.χ. 10Α, επέλεξε να βάλεις ασφάλεια 15Α.

----------


## takhs764

Δηλαδή κάθε φορτιστής πάνω στην δικιά του μπαταρία;και όλες μαζί ενομενες μετάξι τους όπως το σχέδιο που έχει πάνω ο φορτιστής ;

----------


## lepouras

Οχι βρε Τακη λέμε. όλοι οι φορτιστές στο + και - του σχεδίου μου ακριβός στο ίδιο σημείο. και και το ινβερτερ πάλι εκεί.

----------


## takhs764

Παιδιά σορρυ που ρωτάω φοβάμε μην κάνω καμία πατάτα.
οποτε έτσι όπως τα λέμε μπορώ  να βάλω μια παραπάνω μπαταρία που έχω σωστά;
τωρα κάτι άλλο πως μπορώ να έχω σταθερά 12ν στην έξοδο από της μπαταρίες;

----------


## genesis

Μπορείς να παραλληλίσεις όσες μπαταρίες θέλεις αρκεί να είναι όμοιες μεταξύ τους, να έχουν τα ίδια μήκη καλωδίου και να τις τροφοδοτήσεις "διαγώνια" όπως περιγράψαμε.
ΔΕΝ γίνεται να έχεις σταθερά 12V στην έξοδο από τις μπαταρίες. Η τάση θα μεταβάλλεται ανάλογα με το αν η συστοιχία βρίσκεται σε φόρτιση ή εκφόρτιση και ανάλογα με το επίπεδο φόρτισης.
Με κατάλληλη διάταξη σταθεροποίησης μπορείς σχετικά εύκολα να σταθεροποιήσεις την τάση μόνο "προς τα πάνω". Π.χ. αν η μπαταρία έχει 13,5V μπορείς να σταθεροποιήσεις στα 12V.
Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις εύκολα κάτι για την περίπτωση που η μπαταρία θα έχει λιγότερο από 12V κάτι που είναι πιθανό.
Το πρόβλημα λύνεται με inverter το οποίο βγάζει σταθερά 230VAC άσχετα από την τάση της μπαταρίας. Μετά βέβαια χρειάζεσαι σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό στα 12VDC και όλα αυτά έχουν σημαντική κατανάλωση εφόσον λειτουργούν συνεχώς.

----------


## lepouras

εκτος και αν βάλεις ένα dc dc step up down converter θα έχεις στην έξοδο σταθερά ότι ρυθμίσεις.  πχ

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-DC-Conver...-/370538642812

αλλά εξαρτάτε και πόσα αμπέρ θέλεις να τραβήξεις σταθερά στα 12.

----------


## takhs764

> Μπορείς να παραλληλίσεις όσες μπαταρίες θέλεις αρκεί να είναι όμοιες μεταξύ τους, να έχουν τα ίδια μήκη καλωδίου και να τις τροφοδοτήσεις "διαγώνια" όπως περιγράψαμε.
> ΔΕΝ γίνεται να έχεις σταθερά 12V στην έξοδο από τις μπαταρίες. Η τάση θα μεταβάλλεται ανάλογα με το αν η συστοιχία βρίσκεται σε φόρτιση ή εκφόρτιση και ανάλογα με το επίπεδο φόρτισης.
> Με κατάλληλη διάταξη σταθεροποίησης μπορείς σχετικά εύκολα να σταθεροποιήσεις την τάση μόνο "προς τα πάνω". Π.χ. αν η μπαταρία έχει 13,5V μπορείς να σταθεροποιήσεις στα 12V.
> Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις εύκολα κάτι για την περίπτωση που η μπαταρία θα έχει λιγότερο από 12V κάτι που είναι πιθανό.
> Το πρόβλημα λύνεται με inverter το οποίο βγάζει σταθερά 230VAC άσχετα από την τάση της μπαταρίας. Μετά βέβαια χρειάζεσαι σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό στα 12VDC και όλα αυτά έχουν σημαντική κατανάλωση εφόσον λειτουργούν συνεχώς.



να ρωτησω διαγωνια θα βαλω και τα φωτοβολταικα και το {+} και το{-}?
θα με παρουν η ακροδεκτες απο της  μπαταριες?
γιατι ετσι οπως τα λεμε η δυο ακροδεκτες θα πεσουν ολα τα καλωδια εκει{και εξοδους και φορτηστες αλλα και φωλτοβοταικα}

----------


## genesis

Ναι Τάκη, όλα τα (+) θα πρέπει να συνδεθούν στο ίδιο (+) στις μπαταρίες και το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα (-).
Αν δεν σε παίρνουν οι ακροδέκτες μία λύση θα ήταν να συγκεντρώσεις όλα τα καλώδια σε μία μπάρα π.χ. χαλκού από την οποία θα φεύγει ένα μόνο πολύ πιο χοντρό καλώδιο για να πηγαίνει στον ακροδέκτη της μπαταρίας. Εννοείται ότι θέλεις 2 μπάρες, μία για το (+) και μία για το (-).
Μπορείς να κάνεις έτσι την κατασκευή ώστε να βρίσκονται εκεί και οι ασφάλειες.

Όπως βλέπεις, αν θέλεις να τηρήσεις προδιαγραφές ασφάλειας αλλά και τεχνικές ώστε το σύστημα να λειτουργεί σωστά, δεν είναι και τόσο απλά τα πράγματα στην πράξη.
Προσοχή με τις μπαταρίες γιατί τα ρεύματα βραχυκύκλωσης είναι τεράστια και η "στραβή" δεν θέλει πολύ για να γίνει.
Αν νιώθεις ότι ξεπερνά τις γνώσεις και την εμπειρία σου είναι προτιμότερο να απευθυνθείς σε κάποιον που μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει.

----------


## takhs764

> Ναι Τάκη, όλα τα (+) θα πρέπει να συνδεθούν στο ίδιο (+) στις μπαταρίες και το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα (-).
> Αν δεν σε παίρνουν οι ακροδέκτες μία λύση θα ήταν να συγκεντρώσεις όλα τα καλώδια σε μία μπάρα π.χ. χαλκού από την οποία θα φεύγει ένα μόνο πολύ πιο χοντρό καλώδιο για να πηγαίνει στον ακροδέκτη της μπαταρίας. Εννοείται ότι θέλεις 2 μπάρες, μία για το (+) και μία για το (-).
> Μπορείς να κάνεις έτσι την κατασκευή ώστε να βρίσκονται εκεί και οι ασφάλειες.
> 
> Όπως βλέπεις, αν θέλεις να τηρήσεις προδιαγραφές ασφάλειας αλλά και τεχνικές ώστε το σύστημα να λειτουργεί σωστά, δεν είναι και τόσο απλά τα πράγματα στην πράξη.
> Προσοχή με τις μπαταρίες γιατί τα ρεύματα βραχυκύκλωσης είναι τεράστια και η "στραβή" δεν θέλει πολύ για να γίνει.
> Αν νιώθεις ότι ξεπερνά τις γνώσεις και την εμπειρία σου είναι προτιμότερο να απευθυνθείς σε κάποιον που μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει.



Καλησπέρα έχεις δίκιο ότι θέλει πολύ προσοχή και για αυτό ρωτάω,γιατί δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με φωτοβολταϊκά συστήματά,
Το προηγούμενο σχέδιο με βοήθειεςε πολύ και πιστεύω και άλλους.
Υπάρχει κανα  σχέδιο που μπορεί να βοειθησει ακόμα περισσότερο και να συγουρεψουμε ακόμα περισσότερο ; Σαν το προηγούμενο με της μπαταρίες

----------


## lepouras

Κώστα δεν θα ήταν φρόνιμο να μπει και μια ασφάλεια και σε κάθε μπαταρία ώστε σε κάποια στραβή να μην βρεθούν οι μπαταρίες να κοπανάνε η μία την άλλη? και το μέγεθος τους(στα Αμπερ) να είναι μικρότερο (πχ 50% ή 30%) της κεντρικής(ανάλογα με το πόσες μπαταρίες βάλαμε)?

----------


## genesis

Δεν θα έβλαπτε σε τίποτα Γιάννη. Η λογική της ασφάλειας είναι να προστατεύσει την μπαταρία (και την καλωδίωση από ανάφλεξη) από το ενδεχόμενο βραχυκύκλωμα που μπορεί να προκαλέσει η συσκευή που είναι συνδεδεμένη στην γραμμή. Όταν υπάρχουν στοιχειοσειρές (string) μπαταριών που σχηματίζουν συστοιχίες παραλληλίζοντάς τις, δεν είναι απαραίτητο να μπουν ασφάλειες με την λογική ότι μία στοιχειοσειρά δεν μπορεί να γίνει τέλειο βραχυκύκλωμα.
Παρόλα αυτά, καλό θα ήταν να μπει και εκεί ασφάλεια κυρίως λόγω των πολλών καλωδιώσεων για τον παραλληλισμό των μπαταριών από τις οποίες θα μπορούσε να προκληθεί βραχυκύκλωμα.

----------


## mpartzokas

Σε τι βάθος θα τις εκφορτίζεις τις μπαταρίες σου; Με τι ρυθμό; Και κάθε πότε;

----------


## takhs764

δεν καταλαβαινω που κολα αυτη η ερωτηση

----------


## ganagnost02

*Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους συνχομπίστες,*


Λόγο προβλήματος υγείας τώρα κατάφερα να επιστρέψω, 
δεν έχω κάνει τίποτα με το φωτοβολταϊκό αφού δεν έκανα και διακοπές μου.. 

Μπορώ να πρήξω λίγο ακόμα ;;;;;
(Τα πράματα με τα καπιταλ κτλ εχουν δυσκολέψει αρκετά,
 έχω μπει στο ψάξιμο εδώ και 3-4 μέρες ετοιμοπαραδοτο δεν υπάρχει τίποτα,
απο την 1η φορα περιμένω τηλεφωνά για νέες παραλαβές κάποιον προϊόντων ..)

Έχω τσεκάρει 2-3 προϊόντα και θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας 
*
1) MONBAT megalight 12V - 210AH AGM η την SAOOER SA12-200(12V-200AH) lead-acid
2) panel ldk 200 wp Μονοκρυσταλλικο η το solar plus mono 12v 200w
3) PWM-MPPT 30A LCD T30*

----------


## takhs764

> ΟΧΙ σαν το σχέδιό σου.
> Όλα τα καλώδια των ρυθμιστών θα πηγαίνουν στο ίδιο (+) και στο ίδιο (-) πάνω στις μπαταρίες όπως στο σχέδιο που έβαλε ο Γιάννης παραπάνω.
> Στα ίδια σημεία θα παίρνεις τα 12V για τα φορτία ή για τον inverter.
> "Διαστασιολογημένες" σημαίνει "επιλεγμένες" κατά κάποιον τρόπο....διαστασιολογημένες στο +50% εννοώ ότι αν το ονομαστικό ρεύμα της γραμμής που θα βάλεις την ασφάλεια είναι π.χ. 10Α, επέλεξε να βάλεις ασφάλεια 15Α.



καλησπερα και ευχαριστω για της απαντησεις σας επειδη εχω και το (+)του φωτοβολταικου και αυτο εκει που πανε τα (+)των ρυθμιστων φωρτησης?
επησης και κατι αλλο το (-) των φωτοβολταικων οπως το εχουν καθε ρυθμηστης φωρτησης το δικο του (-) απο το φωτοβολταικο?

----------


## kiriakos227

Γνωριζει καποιος εαν επιτρεπεται ο παραλληλισμος των εξοδων των φορτιστων;
Πηρα δυο των 40A και μετα απο υποδειξη του υπαλληλου του καταστηματος, τους απομονωσα μεταξυ τους συνδεοντας τις εξοδους τους με τις μπαταριες αχτινωτα και μεσω διοδων SB 550.
Επισης, για να αποφυγω τυχοντα κυκλικα ρευματα μεταξυ των μπαταριων, εφαρμοσα την ιδια μεθοδο απομονωσης και στο δρομο μπαταριες-inverter με περισσοτερες διοδους παραλληλα σε καθε γραμμη γιατι ειναι μεγαλυτερα τα ρευματα εδω.

----------


## ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ

εγω εχω σε ενα τροχοσπιτο 2 πανελ 200 watt 1 ινερτερ 1000watt και το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι το ψυγειο δεν περνη μπροστα το ψυγειο το αγορασα τωρα ειναι 47 watt 220 volt μινι μπαρ οταν το βαλω με το ινβερτερ απλα μουγριζει οπως δουλευη αλλα δεν ψυχη καθολου μετρισα την ταση στην εκινηση δεν πεφτη καθολου εβαλα το τριπανι και δουλευη κανονικα .γιατι δεν ξεκιναη το μοτερ?

----------


## rama

Δοκίμασε να τροφοδοτήσεις το ψυγείο με ρεύμα απ' ευθείας από το δίκτυο, για να δείς κατ' αρχήν αν έχει βλάβη. Συχνά-πυκνά στα τροχόσπιτα χαλάει ο συμπιεστής του ψυγείου όταν φάει γερό ταρακούνημα ή λειτουργεί σε επικλινή θέση.
Καλύτερα πάντως είναι να βάλεις ψυγείο για τροχόσπιτο, που εκτός από τα 220VAC δουλεύει και με 12VDC και με αέριο. Είναι φτιαγμένα για μεγαλύτερη καταπόνηση, και δίνουν περισσότερες εναλλακτικές στην τροφοδοσία τους.

ΥΓ μήπως η συζήτηση πρέπει να μεταφερθεί σε νέο θέμα?

----------


## ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ

δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να μεταφερθη το ψυγειο στα 220 δουλευη κανονικα μονο με το ινβερτερ τα  κανη αυτα το πηρα γιατι ειχε λιγοτερη καταναλωση απο το ψυγειο τροχοσπιτου δεν  θελω με υγραεριο

----------


## vasilllis

γιατι το inverter δεν ειναι καταλληλο.Θες κατι τετοιο http://www.skroutz.gr/c/1196/inverte...BD%CE%BF%CF%85

----------


## ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ

ευχαριστω αυτο μηπως μπορω να κανω κατι ΑΛΛΟ?ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΨΥΓΕΙΟ

----------


## vasilllis

δεν υπαρχει κατι αλλο,αυτο που εχεις ειναι μονο για λαμπες.

----------


## Kos25k

Καλημέρα ομάδα.Όντας άσχετος,θα ήθελα μια πρόταση με τα αντιστοιχα links για ένα αυτόνομο φωτ. σύστημα με ηλιακή πλάκα, μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου,inverter και ότι άλλο χρειαστεί.Με αυτό θα ήθελα να φορτίζω κινητά,μικροσυσκευες αλλά και συσκευές με φορτιστή 220v όπως το ηλ. πατίνι μου,κουρευτική μηχανή κλπ.Ενας φιλος μου,μου πρότεινε αυτη την πλάκα για αρχή. Ειναι καλή; Οσον αφορά τα υπόλοιπα μερη;Ευχαριστώ πολύ,σας είμαι υπόχρεος!!
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/37603129/So...=skroutz_share

----------


## mikemtb

για να σου προτεινουμε, πρεπει να γνωρίζεις το συνολο της κατανάλωσης που θα εχεις σε εβδομαδιαια βαση. 
ποσα wh ειναι η μπαταρια του πατινιού, ποσα της κουρευτικής, τι αλλο θα συνδέσεις? 
αν την βρηκες τσαμπα την μπαταρια του αυτοκινητου,  τοτε μπορεις να παιξεις για λίγο,  δε θα αντέξει και πολλές φωρτοεφορτωσεις, (λιγους μηνες)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Kos25k

> για να σου προτεινουμε, πρεπει να γνωρίζεις το συνολο της κατανάλωσης που θα εχεις σε εβδομαδιαια βαση. 
> ποσα wh ειναι η μπαταρια του πατινιού, ποσα της κουρευτικής, τι αλλο θα συνδέσεις? 
> αν την βρηκες τσαμπα την μπαταρια του αυτοκινητου,  τοτε μπορεις να παιξεις για λίγο,  δε θα αντέξει και πολλές φωρτοεφορτωσεις, (λιγους μηνες)
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Δε με ενδιαφέρει τόσο το να τα συνδεω όλα μαζί..Ενδεικτικά ο φορτιστής είναι αυτός.

----------


## mikemtb

> ποσα wh ειναι η μπαταρια του πατινιού,



για αρχη θα επαιρνα αυτα. 
future proof
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/26476841/Ec...CE%B7-24V.html
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/8584867/Vic...2-24V-15A.html
ινβερτερ δεν εχω κατι να προτεινω παρε κατι οικονομικο και μικρο, δε χρειάζεσαι καθαρου ημιτονου με τα φορτια που περιγράφεις 
Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Kos25k

> για αρχη θα επαιρνα αυτα. 
> future proof
> https://www.skroutz.gr/s/26476841/Ec...CE%B7-24V.html
> https://www.skroutz.gr/s/8584867/Vic...2-24V-15A.html
> ινβερτερ δεν εχω κατι να προτεινω παρε κατι οικονομικο και μικρο, δε χρειάζεσαι καθαρου ημιτονου με τα φορτια που περιγράφεις 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Ευχαριστώ φίλος.Απο μπαταρία, καλώδια κλπ;

----------

